# morbark or bandit



## jdog (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello my name is Jason and I'm new to this forum... my question is im going to be purchasing a newer chipper im looking for a chipper that isn't to heavy what will still get the job done im wondering what chipper might suit me the best? i really don't have much knowledge about chippers, i just know i need a good one.. so i thought i would sign up and ask for professional advise on this forum... any information i would be greatly appreciated.... also im looking at a morbark model 13 or 15 or a bandit 1290 xp and if not what would be comparable to a morbark model 13 or 15 and is bandit better? thanks jdog...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, We use Morbark. Very heavy and the vibration seems to knock of marker lights and break welds.
Jeff


----------



## TDunk (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a Morbark, but like jeff said there heavy. Mine doesn't vibrate that bad at full speed, but rather when getting to full speed or idling down it vibrates. I like it though.


----------



## chips_r_flying (Apr 1, 2009)

I've ran both and currently run a Bandit 1590. I wouldn't trade it for nothing. I am going to be purchasing an additional chipper and have tested the Bandit 1490, it's a little lighter than the 1590 but still is a 15" chipper. It will be a little easier to haul with my 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 1, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I use a Morbark, but like jeff said there heavy. Mine doesn't vibrate that bad at full speed, but rather when getting to full speed or idling down it vibrates. I like it though.



Hi TDunk, I should of ended like you with "I like it though". I do like morbark chippers, and the bigger the better. Jason, If you can haul a Morbark and deal with a little bit of stuff happening like the things I said bother me, Do it. I had the option of going to a Vermeer, which I did consider. There is a reason we use Morbark!
Jeff
Then again, never used a Bandit


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive used plenty of different bandits over the years and they are a reliable, well built machine. Havent used to many morbarks but had a chance to talk with a morbark mechanic that worked for alexander eqip. co in lisle Ill. He said that the belly pans between the feed wheels and cutting mechinism, whether it be disk or drum, is too thin/weak and eventually needs to be cut out and replaced. If this isnt done then logs get jammed in there. He told me straight up that he thought bandit made a better machine but it may just be a case of ford vs chevy, or husky vs stihl ect...


----------



## jdog (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Ive used plenty of different bandits over the years and they are a reliable, well built machine. Havent used to many morbarks but had a chance to talk with a morbark mechanic that worked for alexander eqip. co in lisle Ill. He said that the belly pans between the feed wheels and cutting mechinism, whether it be disk or drum, is too thin/weak and eventually needs to be cut out and replaced. If this isnt done then logs get jammed in there. He told me straight up that he thought bandit made a better machine but it may just be a case of ford vs chevy, or husky vs stihl ect...




hey prentice were are you from in il? i know urban lumber jacks all use morbark and he swears by them... but i don't know i have never used either one.... what kind of chipper do you use?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 6, 2009)

Bandit or Morbark you can't go wrong. We have 20 bandits and 1 morbark, 1 woodsman and 1 carlton. The bandits and the morbark hold up great. The woodsman is total POS and the jury is still out on the Carlton. 
John H


----------



## jdog (Apr 6, 2009)

JohnH said:


> Bandit or Morbark you can't go wrong. We have 20 bandits and 1 morbark, 1 woodsman and 1 carlton. The bandits and the morbark hold up great. The woodsman is total POS and the jury is still out on the Carlton.
> John H




hey john thanks for your reply... what kind of bandits do you run? and also what kind of morbark do you run?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 6, 2009)

We run 1090,200s,250s,254s1590s,280s,1890s,1890HDs, and 1850s. The morbark is a 2400. It's not an XL.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 6, 2009)

Like I said, I never used a Bandit, but have about 9 Morbarks all ranging big to bigger. Don't really do small jobs too much and try to stay away from residential stuff, but where-ever we go we got a Morbark in tow. How many of you agree- Location matters!
For me, I got a Vermeer dealer here a couple of blocks away, Morbark is phone calling on some stuff,but your local deisel mechanic can handle it. Vermeer has its own bolt and thread size, but they are popular due to location. My regional guy wanted me to consider Vermeer and I said I would think about it. I know the Morbark kicks ars. I don't know if bandit's customer service is out of town.
Jeff
Oh, Vermeer will do my blades,service,etc..


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 7, 2009)

jdog said:


> hey prentice were are you from in il? i know urban lumber jacks all use morbark and he swears by them... but i don't know i have never used either one.... what kind of chipper do you use?



jdog, check your PM. kinda lengthy but i been around...


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey jdog, if your close enuff to me, and wanna see what a beat up bandit 250 will still do pm me. Ill go over the the thing with you and show you there strong points, and there weaknesses. Then ill show you what they'll eat and the best way to clog the chute, If you feel like unclogin it... he he...


----------



## jdog (Apr 11, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Hey jdog, if your close enuff to me, and wanna see what a beat up bandit 250 will still do pm me. Ill go over the the thing with you and show you there strong points, and there weaknesses. Then ill show you what they'll eat and the best way to clog the chute, If you feel like unclogin it... he he...



hey prentice check your pms and i would love to stop by and see your bandit... if you get this message pm me...


----------

